# your most expensive cigar?



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

my most expensive cigar was a bolivar petit corona. I was smoking it after many cocktails at a business function and managed to burn a hole in my jacket :al :al :al :al 

anyone?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

uh... after reading the topic, then your post, i'm confused.  

the most expensive cigar in my humi is either a co-workers 2 Cohiba Esplindido's i'm holding for him, or the PSD2 EL i was given by a great guy from Berlin. :fu 

my Don Asa's must not count, since they were about .50 ea.


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

the most expensive one i paid for was a hdm dc that i got in the bahamas before i started ordering cubans. i paid 43 bucks for it and it wasn't even that good.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

i have a couple old davis and dunhills, but they didnt cost as much as a good jacket.... :al got too watch the booze bro.. :al


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Enyafan said:


> i paid 43 bucks for it and it wasn't even that good.


If you got it in the Bahamas, it probably wasn't even all that real either...


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd have to say the most expensive cigar I ever smoked was the first one!!!

Led me down a long, winding and pretty dam* expensive road!!!! That first one costs me roughly 100 bucks a month!


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Well, now that you mention it, probably that tasty SLR series A I smoked at the Damn Indian Casino last Wed. nite!!! The price I pay sometimes to smoke a cigar in a friendly enviroment.


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

*GOOD* answer, Churchlady!

-Q


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

most expensive one I got now is a cohiba lancero. Waiting for a special occasion to smoke that one!..


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

I smoked a pretty expensive one wed nite at a CW herf.
A '90 Cohiba Lancero gifted by a good BOTL. Cost him $50 and he bought a box of 50 :w


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

More $$$ than I care to admit.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I spent over a hundred bucks for one in the dowrah charity auction at LOLH III last year. I held the dowrah record for a few minutes I believe. lol


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

Dr. Evil said:


> If you got it in the Bahamas, it probably wasn't even all that real either...


got it at graycliff, an official dealer.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Churchlady said:


> I'd have to say the most expensive cigar I ever smoked was the first one!!!
> 
> Led me down a long, winding and pretty dam* expensive road!!!! That first one costs me roughly 100 bucks a month!


Agreed, my first REAL cigar was the most $$$ for me.

I have paid WAY too much for some cigars.....charity auctions will get ya good 

OPT


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Monte # 1, like ChurchLady it was my first cuban... it has proved to be very expensive...other than that it would be that box of # 2 Davidoff's, just like that Lay's Potato chip commerical... bet you can't just smoke one


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

All of mine are about the same price.I have a selection of ELs i guess they would qualify.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Gotta go with ChurchLady on this one. It was a Monte 4 which pulled me away from the Drug Store Variety onto the fabled Slippery Slope.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

The first one I smoked for sure. I still remember the ride from that Boli CJ!!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

I would have to say that the most expensive cigar I PAID for is a Davidoff Chateau Latour-Five pack for $400.00. Most expensive cigar I have would have to be a Dunhill Tubed Estupendo (that's redundant since all Estupendos are tubed) or a Boli Gold Medal-both are selling for over [email protected]


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, mcgoo, haven't seen you on here for ages.

wish i had the "means" to get some of those type of smokes. i just saw some pictures of some boli gold medals, looked great.


----------



## UpInSmoke (Apr 21, 2004)

Cohiba Siglo II : not the most expensive, but definitely the most disappointing. Maybe I just got a bad one, but the draw was very tight and the flavor very mild  At US $25 per stick, (bought at a retailer), definitely was not worth it.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

UpInSmoke said:


> (bought at a retailer)


 Hmmmm... what kind of retailer?


----------



## Allofus123 (Apr 16, 2004)

Matt R said:


> Hmmmm... what kind of retailer?


A very profitable one?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I think the one that burned down my house was a ?????
No --- Bought some old Cuban Davis last month.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I haven't been that impressed with either of the Cohibas I have smoked. I rather smoke a PSD4 or a Parti short then another Siglo II or Esplendido. IMHO



u


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

I just received the most expensive cigar I've ever owned. A Davidoff Dom Pérignon (a VERY generous part of a trade).


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Jose L Piedras :w


----------



## UpInSmoke (Apr 21, 2004)

That retailer I mentioned earlier is not any more profitable than others around here (Vancouver, Canada) - although they all probably make a killing. Geographic distance, very high taxes (of both the sales and the tobacco variety), as well as a shortage of supply all add up to produce perhaps the worst cigar prices in the world.

Once you include taxes, paying US $20-$25 (that is, CDN $26-$32, the exchange rate being what it currently is) for a good quality cigar like a Siglo II is hardly unusual.

The sad part is: some so-called cigar shops downtown do not even take proper care of these behemoth-priced sticks. If you're not careful, you could easily end up spending a fortune on a dried-up cigar.

That's all for my rant ... whew.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Just got 5 HdM Pyramid LEs 2001 from the group buy (that went right  )with Okie, RNS and IHT. So that would be my most expensive cigar(s).


u


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

My bad.......make that 6 HdM Pyramid ELs, thanks for the catch IHT

Man I must have been having a brain fart when I wrote that yesterday, I just caught another mistake. I said LE instead of EL.........Whoops  

u


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

I would have to say a Davidoff DP it was very good but not as good as the 1492 that was gifted to me  The best cigar I have ever smoked to date!!!


----------

